# Glücklich ändern in unglücklich?



## filmanfänger (13. November 2007)

Nabend 

Ich habe folgendes Foto von mir:

http://www.chvt.de/sw.jpg

Könnt Ihr mir helfen, das Foto so umzuwandeln, dass ich darauf traurig aussehe? Am besten noch mit einer Träne oder so.
Wäre super, wenn Ihr mir da helfen könntet!

Tim


----------



## filmanfänger (13. November 2007)

Ich habe die Datei nun hier angehängt, mein FTP-i funktioniert irgendwie nicht richtig und überträgt nur das halbe Bild, wie man ja bei dem Link sehen kann.


----------



## zirag (13. November 2007)

Hi

vielleicht machst du erstmal ein Foto von dir, wo du traurig guckst, sonst wirkt das ganze nicht realistisch.

Dann kannst du erstmal eine Tränenform zeichnen und die dann mit brushes mit Lichtreflexen versehen. Sollte kein Problem sein.

Google hilft dir auch z.B. 
http://www.pxlartist.de/2007/02/09/traenen-mit-photoshop/

mfg


----------



## shadowmonkz (30. November 2007)

Vom Aufwand her gesehen würde ich auch ein neues Foto machen und halt einfach ein wenig Wasser in die Augen oder Zwiebeln schneiden...denke so kommst du am schnellsten zum besten Resultat


----------

